# performance teknique



## perfteknique (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a performance teknique cd/dvd and i dont have the wire plug and cant find out where to get another one


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lol,
Did somebody steal the radio you have? Google is yer friend...........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

contact the manufacturer, they can get them for about $25. and stop stealing radios


----------

